# Favorite fish fry batter?



## Spartans8989 (Jan 28, 2009)

I think I posted the question a few years back but wondering what everyone likes to use as a fish batter. I mostly stick with drakes because I can find it just about everywhere. Just looking to try some other batters this year or make my own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Spartans8989 (Jan 28, 2009)

Crap didn't see the recipe or food thread before posting this. Maybe it needs to be moved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ekbelt3 (Jul 22, 2008)

Zatarans and drakes


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

dry batter-- FRYING MAGIC-- can't beat it.


----------



## flyting (Jan 22, 2010)

Egg milk wash. Then dry drakes,panko, salad seasoning supreme. Fry in oil.


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

Drakes mixed with beer till like pancake batter, leave the fish in it for 10 minutes, it stays on better... Then one side dipped in cornflake crumbs before it hits the peanut oil...

<*)))>{


----------



## DeckersFishn (Jan 13, 2015)

Nice ideas here. Heard out for the 3rd time to find some walleye or yellow perch and these might help afterward when the wife frys them up.


----------



## dalejiw25 (Jan 13, 2012)

Skeeters. Made in Michigan too. Good, light, flower based. Found it at the Jackson sportsman show. Damned good !!!

http://www.skeetersbatteritup.com/


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

Egg washed and then crushed up Ritz style crackers is great. I fall back on Drakes egg washed and put on dry.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

woodie slayer said:


> dry batter-- FRYING MAGIC-- can't beat it.


Yup, very minimalist, let the fish speak for themselves.


----------



## bigdoedown (May 29, 2009)

Shore lunch brand wet or dry, at menards for cheap....


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

It's hard to find but it is the BEST. Gary Roach Secret Recipe. He also has a Cajun and that's terrible just very salty. It's so good we say you could put it on tree bark and it would still be eatable! I've even seen guy's fight over goose rolled and deep fried:lol:


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Egg wash, instant mashed potato flakes.


----------



## Big_Holla (Jan 4, 2011)

Old Michigan Out Doors recipe:
Dip in egg, then equal amounts of bread crumbs and grated Parmesan cheese!! Pan fry in butter.


----------



## Spartans8989 (Jan 28, 2009)

Man these are all making me hungry!!! Can't wait to get out on the ice tomorrow! Thanks for all the ideals!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Big_Holla said:


> Old Michigan Out Doors recipe:
> Dip in egg, then equal amounts of bread crumbs and grated Parmesan cheese!! Pan fry in butter.


This one's good, there isn't really a bad one! The cheese-its crumbs are good too!

For a store bought brand we like this one, get the yellow bag, not blue bag, the red bag is OK if you want a little more heat but this is the one that has my family fighting over the oil stained, crumb laden'd paper towels! :lol:


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Zatarains crispy southern fish fry. Hands down my favorite.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

woodie slayer said:


> dry batter-- FRYING MAGIC-- can't beat it.


I use Fryin Magic. Good stuff. I marinade the fillets in Frank's red hot sauce for a while, then dip in FM and cook in my cast iron. Friday night fish fry's..


----------



## WillieT (Aug 20, 2004)

Egg washed and rolled in pulverized ritz crackers, just like the ol' man used to make them.


----------



## flyting (Jan 22, 2010)

I've have to get some fish in the am. Some new things to try thanks.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

50/50 drakes mixed with finely processed cracker crumbs seasoned with lemon pepper and Zatarains blackened seasoning, after a dip in egg wash.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Egg milk wash and shore lunch original.


----------



## Quack Attacker (Jan 12, 2012)

Egg wash and then just dry jiffy pancake mix fry it till brown. By far the best IMO


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

I almost never batter, but when I do ............ equal amounts of Drakes and Corn Meal, add Parmesan cheese to taste, add beer until batter freely runs off a fork.

Most times I just egg wash and shake in Andy's Original breading mix.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

I like BPS Uncle Bucks. Chill fillets in a cold water/vinegar mix for 10 minutes or until the acidity of the vinegar starts to froth then fry in a heavy skillet. It can be hard to find unless you go to BPS which I have never been, I found it at Meijer, maybe it was Walmart a few years ago, haven't seen it in quite some time and I don't like ordering food online. I had fish to fry a few nights ago, having no breading I made my own, a handful of cheeze its and peanuts in the food processor and some flour for bonding to the greasy texture, it was alright, real crunchy. I like making my own tartar too, 1 big scoop of mayo, 2 dill slices and half of a small onion with a small splash of vinegar.

This is the Uncle Bucks, there are some recipes on the label too.
http://www.basspro.com/Uncle-Bucks-Fish-Batter-Mix-Original/product/100082/


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

Cant go wrong with any of these and many are just variations of each other or atleast I vary every other time.....my go to is lately for gills....fry crisp and potato flakes double dipped with an egg wash and grated cheese .....perch, fry crisp then egg wash then panko lemon pepper....crappie and catfish.... egg wash and corn meal

Unless I fry the same day of catch I always rinse fillet good then soak overnight in salted water bath then drain next day and wrap up and if I remember I will dip and coat extra fish and put back in fridge and find the next day those are a little extra crispy....kind of like breaded fish in the store


----------



## FIP (Jan 10, 2003)

Try coconut oil sometime for pan frying. Smells great, gives the fish a slightly sweet taste. Coconut oil is solid at room temperature. Find it in grocery store by cooking oils or in some bulk food stores.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

louisiana fish fry batter, thinned out with 25% flour & 25% yeloow corn meal. fried in canola oil


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I generally like a dry coating but lately beer batters have been doing for me and the one I like the most is Butchers and Packers Fisherman's beer batter. It's not sweet and has a nice peppery flavor.:corkysm55


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

I like drakes and Kentucky kernel combined. I usually add a little garlic powder and cayenne.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

jimbo said:


> louisiana fish fry batter, thinned out with 25% flour & 25% yeloow corn meal. fried in canola oil


 To cut down on sodium I do the same thinning with frying magic and fry in peanut oil.


----------



## slayer99 (Feb 23, 2005)

Burksee said:


> This one's good, there isn't really a bad one! The cheese-its crumbs are good too!
> 
> For a store bought brand we like this one, get the yellow bag, not blue bag, the red bag is OK if you want a little more heat but this is the one that has my family fighting over the oil stained, crumb laden'd paper towels! :lol:


I read through the first page and didnt see the Louisiana brand..couldn't believe it....

Perch + Louisiana + cold beer = BLISS


----------



## dahlski (Feb 8, 2009)

SWMbruiser said:


> I like drakes and Kentucky kernel combined. I usually add a little garlic powder and cayenne.


Just did this last night. When I fry them I add onion rings in with fish gives a little sweet tang to it. Then I hit with rice wibe vinegar while eating the fish.


----------



## WELDINGROD (Oct 11, 2009)

are any of the a low sodium mix? I'm trying to go with a low-breading option and will probably try peanut oil also.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

fip said:


> try coconut oil sometime for pan frying. Smells great, gives the fish a slightly sweet taste. Coconut oil is solid at room temperature. Find it in grocery store by cooking oils or in some bulk food stores.


 just ran out and going to get more.....i really like it with potatoe flakes frying


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I like Drakes dry.. not a fan of a wet batter.. lately ive been using Tony Chachere's and like it.. Then again I use Tonys Creole seasoning on everything..


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

I use Andy's red and Cajun. Wife and I like it hot so straight Cajun but mix it for everyone else. Just dry mix.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

RippinLipp said:


> I like Drakes dry.. not a fan of a wet batter.. lately ive been using Tony Chachere's and like it.. Then again I use Tonys Creole seasoning on everything..


All of Tony "Checkers" stuff is above average. Red beans and rice,Gumbos, seasonings, and I'm sure the coatings.


----------



## eschmidt (Dec 18, 2011)

Throw some chettos or cheez-its in the food processor pulse for a bit. Egg wash then in the cheesey goodness and fry in cast iron. You will thank me later


----------



## jigsnwigs (Feb 6, 2011)

1. Dredge in flour

2. Wash in egg and milk mixture

3. Then dredge with equal amounts of crushed saltines, corn flakes, and corn meal. 

Gives the fish a real nice crunch!


----------



## youngbuck26 (Dec 31, 2004)

Got to love amazon prime...got the slap yo mommas and the louisiana brand new orleans style....now.....



To catch some fish to try it on...

Joe


----------



## youngbuck26 (Dec 31, 2004)

Tried out the Louisiana brand new orleans style...wife fried up some crappie gills and some shrimp (while I was out walleye fishing)

They loved it...enough that there was none for me :SHOCKED:

Oh well limited out on walleye so have some fresh filets for the oil tonight..going to try some slap yo mommas..ill let you know

Noe


----------

